# Bath Time



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bath time is a total never ending battle. Any suggestions on getting it done with the least amount of struggle? Mikey hates it and I'm hoping it's something he'll grow out of, he's going on 9 months old now. It's horrible, he fights desperately the whole time to get out the sink.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most dogs do not naturally like bath time. It is up to you to turn it into a good experience. 

Put him in the sink likes its bath time a few times per day. Feed a small treat or let him lick a small smear of peanut butter off the side of the sink. Put him back down. The more times you do this, the more he will think getting in the sink is not a bad thing. Once he is interested in getting in, turn on the water for a moment while he's eating. Then add in massaging him while he's eating. Massage with the water on. Etc. You may want to do bath time elsewhere while you make the sink a positive place to be (a doggy do-it-yourself bath place or your regular shower/tub). 

What do you do when he puts up a fight? Some young pups are testing their boundaries. Simply gently holding him still and tell him to dream on if that was going to work until he is calm. If you think he is afraid or panicked, he is not testing his limits and this won't help.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I bathe Mason in the bathtub, so he has room to move around. He is almost 7 months old and doesn't seem to mind the bath. He isn't fond of the hairdryer, so I give him a bone to chew on and that helps somewhat.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack and Jill also hated being bathed in the sink. But once we moved to the bathtub, they're much more tolerant. Maybe the small sink is too confining? I let them wander around in the bathtub while I'm bathing them.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London has always hated bath time and as soon as she sees me pull out a towel or her grooming bag, she runs upstairs. lol

She periodically tries to test her boundaries by trying to climb out of the sink, but I just say "Eh eh" or "Almost done" and she will cooperate. I always have to hold on to her or else she will probably try and jump onto the counter which could be dangerous. She will never give up I'm sure and will always test me. lol For a while I did try bathing her in the bathtub, but that was actually more difficult to keep her under control so I switched back to the sink.

Preston just stands, sits, or lays in the sink while I bathe him -- he's a little angel.  I never did anything differently with him, he just naturally doesn't mind bath time. He never gets into trouble, either. lol


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 9 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827703


> Most dogs do not naturally like bath time. It is up to you to turn it into a good experience.
> 
> Put him in the sink likes its bath time a few times per day. Feed a small treat or let him lick a small smear of peanut butter off the side of the sink. Put him back down. The more times you do this, the more he will think getting in the sink is not a bad thing. Once he is interested in getting in, turn on the water for a moment while he's eating. Then add in massaging him while he's eating. Massage with the water on. Etc. You may want to do bath time elsewhere while you make the sink a positive place to be (a doggy do-it-yourself bath place or your regular shower/tub).
> 
> What do you do when he puts up a fight? Some young pups are testing their boundaries. Simply gently holding him still and tell him to dream on if that was going to work until he is calm. If you think he is afraid or panicked, he is not testing his limits and this won't help.[/B]


Your advice sounds good and I think I can try that, but could you please explain what you mean by a doggy do-it-yourself bath place?
In answer to your question what do I do when he puts up a fight? I'm hanging on to him for dear life (or for his dear life rather) just to keep him in the sink and it's a utility sink so there's plenty of room. He bucks like a horse and I wish he'd just stand there with all four paws planted on the bottom of the sink. He's definitely afraid and panicked. The whole time he's in the sink he's trying to jump out and twisting his body to the point I'm afraid he's going to hurt himself. 

If all else fails, what do you think about giving him an antihistamine to settle him down a bit. I've heard that professional groomers sometimes do that when they have a dog that's almost impossible to work on.

It's so scary and risky to take razer sharp scissors anywhere near his face to trim his muzzle. I sliced my own finger once with my grooming shears because I was trying so hard not to accidently cut him. I hate the thought of having to sedate him to get the job done, but I think I may have to for his own protection and mine. I'm concerned that as time goes by he could possibly resort to aggression.

What'dya think?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can try a muzzle. Many dogs chill out or are distracted by the muzzle. It won't hurt them. 

Discuss a sedative with your vet. There's nothing wrong with wanting your dog to have a comfortable grooming process. 

A do-it-yourself dog wash is a place where you pay to use their tub/equipment to bathe your own dog.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 9 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827841


> You can try a muzzle. Many dogs chill out or are distracted by the muzzle. It won't hurt them.
> 
> Discuss a sedative with your vet. There's nothing wrong with wanting your dog to have a comfortable grooming process.
> 
> A do-it-yourself dog wash is a place where you pay to use their tub/equipment to bathe your own dog.[/B]


That's really cool :Sunny Smile: 

Thanks, I did in fact talk to my vet today about sedating him and he said it would be ok to do so, but that there was a small risk that Mikey could have the opposite reaction of sedation and become hyperactive. My little baby Cuddles that we lost last year had bad allergies and he was on antihistamines daily for several years without any problems.

Sedating him may be the only way to go, for his safety and my sanity :smtease: 

Thank you for setting my mind at ease. 

Susan


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

We bath our 3 fluffs in the laundry tub and we use the spray nozzle that can be adjusted. Our late Oscar used to try to climb out and would make a big fuss. DH ended up bathing him in the shower (with both of them in it). It seemed to lessen Oscar's anxiety because they were both soaking wet. He'd bath Oscar first and then hand him to me to be dried.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 9 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827878


> We bath our 3 fluffs in the laundry tub and we use the spray nozzle that can be adjusted. Our late Oscar used to try to climb out and would make a big fuss. DH ended up bathing him in the shower (with both of them in it). It seemed to lessen Oscar's anxiety because they were both soaking wet. He'd bath Oscar first and then hand him to me to be dried.[/B]


Ahhhhhh, how cute!


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 9 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827783


> London has always hated bath time and as soon as she sees me pull out a towel or her grooming bag, she runs upstairs. lol
> 
> She periodically tries to test her boundaries by trying to climb out of the sink, but I just say "Eh eh" or "Almost done" and she will cooperate. I always have to hold on to her or else she will probably try and jump onto the counter which could be dangerous. She will never give up I'm sure and will always test me. lol For a while I did try bathing her in the bathtub, but that was actually more difficult to keep her under control so I switched back to the sink.
> 
> Preston just stands, sits, or lays in the sink while I bathe him -- he's a little angel.  I never did anything differently with him, he just naturally doesn't mind bath time. He never gets into trouble, either. lol[/B]


I think London needs to have a talk with Preston. What cute little ones you have :tender:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't feel alone! Today I bathed Cosy and hit her head on the faucet, not once but twice, trying
to get her hair wet. It left a mark! (on her head, not the faucet) I felt horrid! She was very 
ticked off at me for about one hour. Tonight the red spot is gone and she loves me again.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy was an extremely active puppy, and wasn't fussy, but just could not be still. I waited until she was tired to work on grooming of any kind.

She is two years old now, and is still a very active little girl. She is way to busy for nonsense such as a bath. I find that if I give her a chance to get tired, it does calm her when I bathe her. She usually falls asleep when I have her on the counter to dry and brush. 

I'm not saying she "likes" the bath, but she is calmer.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't forget to still practice putting him in the sink like in the above post to help it be a positive thing...then you can use the sedative for actual baths. 

I have one that has the opposite reaction to many sedatives...we just try it ahead of time.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I give my gang high value treats when I finish with their bath. They seem to be looking forward to their treats. The thing is I usually bath each one on a separate day. When one has a bath and is getting his yummy reward, the other 2 want it too and it's not even their turn but I give them anyways. This way they know that bath=delicious treat. Just make sure you use something really special.


----------



## MoparDSM (Sep 5, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 9 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827703


> Feed a small treat or let him lick a small smear of peanut butter off the side of the sink. Put him back down.[/B]



Last night was my first attempt I didn't have any problems with Chopin fussing around (I mean, after he went spread eagle on his way into the sink), but he was licking the side of the sink so I had the boy put some peanut butter there for him and he was all about it! I remembered it after reading your post earlier in the day! It made me feel a little bit better about taking so long!! Thanks!!


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 9 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827902


> Don't feel alone! Today I bathed Cosy and hit her head on the faucet, not once but twice, trying
> to get her hair wet. It left a mark! (on her head, not the faucet) I felt horrid! She was very
> ticked off at me for about one hour. Tonight the red spot is gone and she loves me again.[/B]


Aaah, poor little thing. Cosy not you. I'm glad she's found that lovin' feeling again.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Sep 9 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827698


> Bath time is a total never ending battle. Any suggestions on getting it done with the least amount of struggle? Mikey hates it and I'm hoping it's something he'll grow out of, he's going on 9 months old now. It's horrible, he fights desperately the whole time to get out the sink.[/B]


Lots of lots of treats during bath time while they are babies!

And I agree the tub is much easier to manage than the sink.

I use a detachable shower head w/ hose to soak him down w/ warm water. It's FAST. And use a baby washcloth for his face.

I'd do your grooming at a separate time. You should get him in and out of the tub ASAP. Bath and dry and that's it for at least a few hours or even the next day. Do your haircuts later. Just focus on making the bath itself quick and pleasant.

After the bath I wrap Ollie up like a little burrito in a warm towel and I sit on the bathroom floor and he's in my lap. He LOVES this and starts to fall asleep b/c he's nice and toasty warm and snug. I use this opportunity to trim the tiny hairs around his eyes (using blunted baby scissors).

Then I turn him lose and he knows to expect another treat and we're done. I don't blowdry in the summertime--mine are in short cuts anyway.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

When I bathed Bisou in the sink, she was very difficult then we started bathing her in the tub (with my husband in the bath with her-and holding and comforting her while I did the bathing)- this really changed how she reacted to bath time.

Now I can bathe her by myself in the bathtub (without it being traumatic for either one of us) and it's okay. I read on here that Erin (Hunter's Mom) did this with Hunter and we did the same.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I use to do Rylee in the tub so if she moved and splashed she would not make a big mess. One day I had to give her a bath in my sink. I cannot believe how much easier it was. Less room to run around so it is so much easier to contain her and the wash goes much faster.

Do you have something nonslip in the sink? Slipping around may be the cause of a lot of problems.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rain and CeeCee both do not mind bath time until it comes to their face........They don't like the sprayer on their face and there in lies the problem. I usually start with the face and hold the hair under the chin and us the sprayer on each side of the nose......NO water up the nose and after getting that out of the way, I am home free!!! Oh, I also tilt the head back and get it off the ears and top of the head after the face~~~~~


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i found bathing lex in the sink vs bath tub is much easier. i use the spray nozzle to wash his body but he hates when it comes near his face so i'll just gently pat his face down with water and then sud up. he always puts his front legs up on top of the sink in the beginning (to escape i guess) but eventually will just give in. then after it's all done, he gets treats and some kisses.


----------

